# XM radio mount



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

ok I have xm radio in my truck, nothing new I've had it for about a year now, works pretty much ok some dead zones out here, but ther reason I have it is my wifes 08 F150s radio couldnt pick up an radio station if it was sitting inthe parking lot, I even changed the antenna over to the old style, so she hot xm radio, its great at work with a bluetooth speaker, and its great in my garage for news and music, but in my truck the double sided sticky stuff melts in summer and freezes in winter and teh unit falls off, so......me being me, I took a small bunch of scrap metal and fabricated a mount I had pics, guess I need to take them again cause I'm actually happy with the way it turned out


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Consider this mount to use with XM antenna: XM magnetic mount


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Corday said:


> Consider this mount to use with XM antenna: XM magnetic mount


Yea thats my antenna, it goes out the bottom of the cab and up behind it because it has a hellofa long wire 
Oh Heres the mount I built


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

I'm trying to figure out where to mount my radio and antenna once Hector's back on the road. 
I've actually thought about getting one of those "fin" antennas for my XM.
That mount looks good, wolfen.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Midnight, it took me longer to find 4 self tapping screws than to build the mount, its made or the plates that Ford uses to secure the suv's to the car carrier that the dealer removes upon receiving them
Personally I'd say build a mount liek that screw it to the floor, and then run the antenna to the top dead center of the vehicle


----------

